# CFB Week 9



## MuscleWhitefish (Jan 13, 2015)

Week 8 was a tough week for the big 2 public colleges and a cupcake for the states big private institution. This week is a lot like last week, with not a lot of match-ups to choose from.

Notable games: 

Wyoming @ Utah State
Oregon State @ Utah
Stanford @ Washington State
Notre Dame @ Temple
BYU @ Bye Week
Potential out of no where upsets :

Georgia vs Florida
Oklahoma State @ Texas Tech
Predictions:

USU rolls the pokes and keeps the Bridger Rifle in Logan for another year. *USU 49 Wyo 17*

I like Gary Anderson, but I do not envy his position. The Utes will route the Beavs *Utah 49 OrSt 17*

This is the biggest game in Pullman in the last 10+ years. Mike Leach is a pirate and his cougars will plunder and marauder the cardinal out of the playoff. In the upset *Stanford 48 Washington State 49*

College gameday at Temple and the fans of the owls will be disappointed when Notre Dame beats them. *ND 21 Temple 17*

BYU with it's second bye week in a row.  I think they get back on point and get ready to take on the last few games. *Byu wins*

Georgia vs Florida : Georgia always plays Florida tough and could give them a run for the money and then take the money. *Georgia 24 Florida 21*

Oklahoma State @ Texas Tech : Does Texas Tech get to much credit for playing TCU down to the final play? Yes. Though this game will be close - The Mike Gundy I'm a man, I'm 40 pokes come through. *OK St 42 Texas Tech 35*


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

I just don't see Stanford and Florida losing this weekend. Georgia has been awful lately and Stanford is on a mission.


----------



## MuscleWhitefish (Jan 13, 2015)

LostLouisianian said:


> I just don't see Stanford and Florida losing this weekend. Georgia has been awful lately and Stanford is on a mission.


To be fair, I didn't think Georgia Tech would be Florida State last week.

An upset is a beautiful thing and I am hoping for some this weekend.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

MuscleWhitefish said:


> To be fair, I didn't think Georgia Tech would be Florida State last week.
> 
> An upset is a beautiful thing and I am hoping for some this weekend.


I need UF to win. I have a good buddy that's from Florida and is a huge gator fan...I had so much fun razzing him on text during the LSU game. We have a wager if UF and LSU end up in the SEC championship. Nothing would give me more pleasure, besides creaming bama of course, than to play UF for a shot at the NC series and beat the living snot out of them.


----------



## BigT (Mar 11, 2011)

Utah State 31 Wyoming 14
Utah 38 Oregon State 6
Stanford 41 Washington State 28
Temple 31 Notre Dame 28
BYU wins their second consecutive bye week. 

Another great week....


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

Utah State 35 Wyoming 17
Utah 31 Oregon St. 16
Stanford 38 WSU 27 
ND 27 Temple 13 
Florida 20 Georgia 13
OK st. 45 Texas Tech 28
BYU 77 Brick Oven 0


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

Catherder said:


> Utah State 35 Wyoming 17
> Utah 31 Oregon St. 16
> Stanford 38 WSU 27
> ND 27 Temple 13
> ...


I tend to agree with all of these, with one exception. I think Brick Oven will hold BYWho to 45 points...just my .02$ worth. ;-)


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

MMMMmmmmmmmmm. Brick Oven. 
:EAT::EAT::EAT::EAT::EAT::EAT::EAT::EAT:


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

LostLouisianian said:


> I tend to agree with all of these, with one exception. I think Brick Oven will hold BYWho to 45 points...just my .02$ worth. ;-)


Hmmmm, I think my prediction might be spot on. ;-) The 77 refers to how many large pizzas the cheerlea..........no,.....uh...... wait, the offensive line will eat this weekend.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

Catherder said:


> Hmmmm, I think my prediction might be spot on. ;-) The 77 refers to how many large pizzas the cheerlea..........no,.....uh...... wait, the offensive line will eat this weekend.


Reminds me of the old BYU coed joke. If there were 3 BYU coeds on top of the Marriott CENTER what would hit the ground first...the blonde, the brunette or the redhead...

Answer....the Marriott CENTER......!!!!!!!!!!-/|\\--/|\\--/|\\--/|\\--/|\\-

*** Thanks for correcting things!  ***garyfish


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Sheesh. If you're going to tell the joke, tell it correctly. It is the Marriott Center. Not the Marriott Building. ;-)


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

I hate to mention this, but the Marriott building is at the U. (the library)


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

I didn't know the U had a library. I figured all the books had been colored in already and so they closed it. ;-)


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

GaryFish said:


> I didn't know the U had a library. I figured all the books had been colored in already and so they closed it. ;-)


Now that is freakin HILARIOUS !!!!-_O--_O--_O--_O--_O--_O--_O--_O--_O--_O--_O--_O--_O--_O--_O--_O--_O--_O--_O--_O--_O--_O--_O-


----------

